# What type of reel should I buy for Surf fishing



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

What about a reel, and where to get them,,spinning or level wind.

Searacer


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Trout fishing or bull red type fishing? For the latter , I would not get level wind reel. A casting reel is fine, but with an open top (avets are popular, sx, mx lines). If u r worried about casting a casting reel, then a big spinner is fine. Penn spin fisher and fierce 750 class will do just fine. Your budget is an important part of figuring this out. These options are mid range that I have mentioned.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with jimj100, using a level wind reel on the beach is just asking for trouble. If you don't want to spend a lot of money starting out you can pick up a penn jigmaster or 3/0 senator for cheap, they are almost indestructible and are more than enough for bull reds and smaller sharks.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I agree with jimj100, using a level wind reel on the beach is just asking for trouble. If you don't want to spend a lot of money starting out you can pick up a penn jigmaster or 3/0 senator for cheap, they are almost indestructible and are more than enough for bull reds and smaller sharks.


Jigmaster is a fine reel , I use them on 12 foot ugly sticks. I have to disagree about these new ones being tough. I have a few chinkity chinese ones and my son accidentally knocked a rod over and the side plate was bent so bad the spool would hardly move.

I would suggest maybe spending half the cost of these chinese penn reels and go search for some for sale on ebay. You have to put a little thought into it however. For example, maybe better off buying a pre cleaned reel from a guy who fixes and turns reels over for a hobby versus buying one from grandma who husband had reels sitting around the shed for the last 30 years.

By doing this you are getting a USA made reel and also saving some money. You may have to put a little work into cleaning an ebay reel or spend 20 bucks and have FTU guys do it for you.

Also maybe don't go too nuts with the reel purchases until you decide surf fishing is something you really want to do.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You are correct, I forgot to add the part about only getting the older ones made in USA. You can still find the old ones that are new in the box on eBay. I picked up a 3/0 last year that was 20 years old that had never been used still in the original box for $50. The spinning reels are a different story, I have some penn battles and conflicts that are holding up very well in spite of being made in China.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> The spinning reels are a different story, I have some penn battles and conflicts that are holding up very well in spite of being made in China.


I have some of those penn fierce 89 dollar rod/reel combos from bass pro and they seem to be an exception for chinese made gear. I landed a 6 foot shark from the yak on one and it held up just fine. I will be buying more for the kids, you know how it goes.. kids rest the reel under the water while taking whiting off the hook... =]


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*??*



sharkchum said:


> I agree with jimj100, using a level wind reel on the beach is just asking for trouble. If you don't want to spend a lot of money starting out you can pick up a penn jigmaster or 3/0 senator for cheap, they are almost indestructible and are more than enough for bull reds and smaller sharks.


 What is wrong with using a level wind reel?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All it takes is one grain of sand to get wedge between the worm gear and the pawl to lock the reel up and cause you to lose a good fish. I have seen penn 209s,309s, and gti's with stripped gears because of the level wind locking up. Another reason is because the level wind greatly reduces your casting distance.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

If you are new to surf fishing (and you must be, just looking for a reel) then you should take note: last week, sharkchum mentioned he might do an informal get together "intro to surf fishing" saturday (?) at sargent. Listening to sharkchum, watching how he does stuff, could cut 6 months of futility off your learning curve.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

jimj100 nailed it regarding level-wind or not level-wind. I really like my Okuma Convector CV 45L. Very affordable. Although it is a level-wind, I removed the level wind from it the day I bought it. Very reliable, affordable, and I am very partial to the over-sized soft handle Got a couple of them - zero issues.

AVET is the Ferrari of surf casters. Been looking at one for about the past seven years, but I own continues to work for me. AVET will be the next reel I buy as the Lord allows.

The one in the image below still has a level-wind because I often take buddies without surfing casting experience. It's a good training reel for casting from the second sandbar; pretty forgiving using 40 - 50 lb. test.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have used a Newel for about 20 years with no issues. You will have to get a used one though. Penn jigmaster's are ok for a cheep priced reel. If you want one to last for many years get the avet. The penn spinfisher are tough reels that will last.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Are parts still a pain to get for newel? Clickers for example


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have several Pen reels, a 155 that I use for a bait reel Penn Squidder 140 For BTB Fishing and Avet Sx for BTB fishing also. I also have several Daiwa Sealines, SHA 30 & SHA 50 for Bull Reds sharks. The Daiwa's out cast my Penn Reels. I don't have any big reels for larger sharks. The biggest Sharks that I've caught were BTB Fishing a couple of 6'ers. I'm still a rookie at surffishing. LOL.
I would try a Daiwa if I wanted good casting reel for around $105.00 new. But other wise I would buy Avet Reels if I decide that I liked surf fishing.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

iamatt said:


> Are parts still a pain to get for newel? Clickers for example


Yes they are.

I have been lucky and the only part I have replaced on my newell is the clicker button. No other parts were replaced ever. I even have the same drag washers.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Couldn't help but notice that no one is recommending large spinning reels. For most stuff they work fine unless you snag a shark. The baitcaster types will certainly hold more line. But I still favor the large spinners for ease of casting while casting into the wind without burning up a thumb.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

kneekap said:


> For most stuff they work fine unless you snag a shark.


Which ones are you referring to? There are plenty of big spinners out there that will put a whooping on a 5'-6' class shark, which is 99.9% of the sharks that the average surf fisherman is going to run into.

-SA


----------

